# What a difference a new flash makes!!



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Bought a new flash today and her'es the results of it straight out of the 
box


















Angie, the green meanie









Angus, the meaner green


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

very nice : victory:


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful!
xXx


----------



## afalbusa (Aug 30, 2009)

thats a funny looking flash looks like a green mamba to me.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

afalbusa said:


> thats a funny looking flash looks like a green mamba to me.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Its a green rat snake!:gasp:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

have you tried breeding them yet stu?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> have you tried breeding them yet stu?


He is getting a new flash though:lol2:


----------



## afalbusa (Aug 30, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Its a green rat snake!:gasp:


 
mamba, mamba, mamba:bash::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> have you tried breeding them yet stu?


they've been together since he came back from LSTM. Peter Pastor thinks they may be too young yet tho'


----------



## MarkJD (Mar 20, 2009)

Great pictures!

Dont think you could pay me to get that close :notworthy:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I want a green mamba...:sad: So beautiful...


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

Stunning snake.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Really beautiful. Do they get as large as the blacks?


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, I love the scalation surrounding the eyes.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi 

Can i be nosey and ask what camera you used please??


----------



## BumNum (Dec 13, 2009)

really nice pics of a stunning snake.


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures :notworthy:

What was the flash, and why the improvement?
I'm guessing it's reflected off something? it's certainly got laods of detail :2thumb:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Joolz1975 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can i be nosey and ask what camera you used please??


Canon EOS 500D, Canon EX580 II flash, 1/160th second shutter, with f10 aperture


----------



## amercnwmn (Jan 30, 2010)

superb photos Stuart!! Loving that!!!


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Stunning shots!! 

I'm getting my mitts on a supper dupper shiny SLR in a couple of weeks! Can't wait!!


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

Great pictures! :no1:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Green mambas are very stunning, theres a couple where im working.


----------

